# What exchange is Australian oil traded on?



## tom82 (19 May 2011)

Hi all,

Can someone please tell me which exchange the oil that is used in Australia is traded on.
As far as I remember it is one of the Singapore exchanges?
And what is its symbol code?
Thanks


----------

